# A new toy!! - and other pics



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally, a new toy that was a hit from the first second it was assembled. It's Day 4, and they still love it. (Cleo plays with it after the twins go to bed.)


Investigating











Cali stopping to smell the mousie.












Cleo supervising











A little version - probably only to be played with by Cleo, because.....












the twins' paws are too big and get stuck. Cleo has tactfully turned away while laughing.....












Miss Cinderella










Side shot











I can tell I'm being dismissed when the proper paws come out. At least she smiles while dismissing me....













Buds hanging out












Charlee - for once, not in HOT water












And sweet little Cali


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie the girls look great! How fun that they like their new toy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I can't believe how big the twins are! Love Cinderella's dissing you...she does it so well! Beautiful girly girls!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

they are so beautiful. i always look for pics of your kittys.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a fun bunch!


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

I've seen that toy and thought about buying it...but not sure if the boys would lose interest! Sure looks like your bunch are having fun though

Great pics.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

marie wrote



> I can tell I'm being dismissed when the proper paws come out. At least she smiles while dismissing me....


Apparently, when the Queen wishes to draw to an end a meeting with the Prime Minister, she picks up her handbag and places it on the table. So the PM is dismissed when the handbag comes out.
I bet if Miss Cinderella had a handbag she'd do that too :lol: 
She looks very regal  

seashell


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That hot water picture is so funny! Charlee looks like she's under a hair dryer in a hair salon in the '50s. :lol:


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Always such great pictures! 

Care to tell us the name of the toy? *wants to run out and buy it*


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

marie73 - thanks for sharing your photos.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=14306
I also saw that first captioned toy on DrF&S
and thought of buying it as well. please update
us on their frequency of reuse. do they bother
with the mouse on the spring? or just the balls
from the top, and the ball along the side.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kelly, it's the toy that Petspy's link goes to. I bought it at Petco, though.

But my girls are still playing with it. It's the first thing Charlee runs to when she gets up in the morning. They even fall asleep next to it. They played with their first toy - similar to this one, but with a mouse, not ball - for months and months. 

Here's Charlee, first week home, _leaning like a chollo_, just waiting for that darned mouse to move again. 











Petspy - they've mostly ignored the mouse on the top of their new toy, but Charlee leaps OVER it to get to the ball on the other side. I tried to film it, but as soon as I get near her with the camera, she runs over to me.  They do play with the balls on top, too.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

marie, i like this toy better than the popular Turbo Scratcher 
because it's smaller and has that second center ball to find.
I'll probably just leave the mouse and spring off altogether.


----------



## Ian32688 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cinderella is hot


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great pics! And the twins always look soooo soft! :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Wonderful, adorable pics, Marie!  
I'm going to go see if Pet Depot has that toy, too! rcat


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Cinderella looks completely relaxed and content in those pictures. She's lucky to be with you, Marie.  And it seems she has trained you well to leave when the paws get crossed. When Emma does that it usually means she wants her neck scratched. Well, not just the paws, but the entire pose Cinderella has in that one picture.

Cleo is gorgeous - I love her coat. Black cats have the nicest fur. The girls look playful and beautiful, as usual. If they ever need a vacation, you know who do give them to, right?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Be careful what you wish for!  

Cleo's fur is very soft and silky. :blackcat


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL, great pics!!! My......Cinderella has been showing off those beautiful eyes alot lately, hasn't she! 

I've got to get some new toys for my kids too! I like that one!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute pics


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

after further reflection, I decided to get
this simpler cheaper version of your toy.
I like how the ball is accessible from the
inside, top and outside of this 17" ring.

only $7.49 : https://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem-ca ... TTOIN.html


----------

